

Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (January 2012) - whoishiring

Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" (January 2012) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3412901
======
ecaron
Month after month, the same companies list the same opening here (with
probably 30% shift.) I would love to know if the companies that relist aren't
getting applicants, aren't getting the right applicants, have a high turnover
or are (hopefully) just continuing to grow.

Also, are any HNers getting hired from these threads? Success stories are the
most needed ingredient to remind everyone that hiring is happening.

~~~
lpolovets
That's the case for Factual. We have perma-openings for software engineers and
are always trying to find additional great people to work with.

I've been posting to HN monthly for about a year. I get responses from 2-10
HNers each month and several have been hired at Factual. About 20% of our
technical hires in 2011 were people who came from HN.

I wondered about whether a similar post each month would be useful. I've been
surprised in two ways: 1) The number of applicants has generally gone up each
month, not down and 2) almost every month, one or two of the people responding
say something like "I've seen your post several times now and have been
meaning to reply. Today, I finally decided to do it."

I guess what I'm saying is that my experience with posting jobs to HN has been
great, and posting (almost) the same content each month seems effective.

~~~
aninteger
Avenue of the stars seems like a really bad location to me. Poor access via
public transit and awful commute times.

~~~
lpolovets
That location has a lot of upsides for us: most of the employees live within
3-4 miles of there, rent is affordable, and our building is next door to a
large mall with lots of lunch options. For those who live further away,
commutes are made easier by letting people set their working hours and work
from home as necessary.

Public transit in LA is poor, so can't disagree with you there.

------
ig1
Summary of startup related job boards from around the world, most of them are
broadly recruiter free:

======================

US:

Crunchboard <http://www.crunchboard.com/jobs/>

Startuply <http://www.startuply.com/>

YC Company Jobs: <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

======================

UK:

CoderStack (Developer Jobs - run by me) <http://www.coderstack.co.uk/startup-
jobs>

Mind The Product (Product Management Jobs) <http://mindtheproduct.com/jobs/>

Work in Startups <http://www.workinstartups.com/>

Enternships - (Startup Internships)
<http://www.enternships.com/en/enternships>

======================

Germany:

Berlin Startup Jobs <http://berlinstartupjobs.com/>

======================

Canada:

StartupNorth <http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/>

~~~
robinwarren
not startup specific but I try to filter out jobs posted elsewhere
(recruiters/jobs boards) so still a useful resource for job seekers.

<http://jobstractor.com/>

------
davi
Ashburn, VA/Heidelberg, Germany

Scientific Software Developer

<http://hci.iwr.uni-heidelberg.de/Jobs/>

Ilastik (<http://ilastik.org>) is a collaborative open-source project with the
aim of providing a scalable image analysis platform for the neurosciences and
beyond. Current ilastik development seeks to bring the power of interactive
machine learning to very large data sets.

Janelia Farm (<http://www.janelia.org>), one of the premier centers for
biomedical research worldwide, is funding a Scientific Software Developer
(Janelia Farm Research Campus, Ashburn, VA with visits to Heidelberg
University, Germany) to reach that goal quickly. Tasks include the refinement
of the architecture, the integration with existing tools and the design of a
graphical user interface for handling of very large microscopic data sets
using image analysis and machine learning algorithms. The software developer
will also support proof-of-principle studies on pioneering applications from
the neurosciences, and liaise between experts at Janelia Farm and ilastik core
developers at the University of Heidelberg.

The position requires a strong background in C++, experience in software
engineering applied to large projects, and the skills to integrate existing
algorithms and functionality into a unifying biomedical processing framework.
Experience with python, Qt, numpy, scipy and scientific parallel programming
is a plus. Good communication skills are essential to make for good
cooperation both with local experts and with other programmers working
remotely. Salary is commensurate with prior experience and will be highly
competitive for extremely well-matched candidates.

The principal work place is on the beautiful campus of Janelia Farm, with
regular visits to Heidelberg. The successful candidate will be in a position
to help shape a project that is becoming an enabling technology in one of the
most interesting fields conceivable: the deciphering of the inner workings of
the brain.

see also:

<http://janelia.org/>, <http://www.hhmi.org/research/fellows/bock.html>

~~~
polyfractal
I'm unaffiliated with Janelia, but I did interview for grad school there a few
years ago.

Janelia is basically heaven for neuroscience research. I know a lot of people
who would give their left leg to work at Janelia as a scientist. There is some
seriously cool research going on there. Janelia is also very
interdisciplinary, from what I saw on my visit. Lots of CS people working with
physicists working with neuroscientists.

The campus is absolutely gorgeous too.

------
myenergy
MyEnergy - Boston, MA - FULL TIME: VP Eng, Data & Rails Engineers

We're building the consumer side of the universal energy internet, and we're
looking for talented engineers to bring it to life. Working atop datasets
never before accessed and assembled in the same place, you'll build
experiences and interactions that make a difference here at home and the world
over.

MyEnergy, formerly Earth Aid, was recently named to Fast Company's Top 10 Most
Innovative Companies in Energy. We're venture-backed, with strong strategic
partners and investors committed to our vision of building the people's energy
internet. We've been called "the killer app for energy efficiency" (
<http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been featured in publications such
as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ), TechCrunch, The New York Times (
<http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer.

We're currently hiring for:

* a VP Engineering to lead us in tripling our team => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/vp_engineering>

* Rails Engineers to take ownership in dreaming up and building out new front and backend functionality => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/rails_engineer>

* Data Engineers & Scientists to embark upon ambitious projects leveraging machine learning and AI => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/data_engineer>

* and UI Designers to make the whole of the user experience astounding => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/ui_designer>

We've just opened up our new HQ in a sunny two story loft by Faneuil Hall in
Boston, and we offer very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, a fun
company culture, and a small arsenal of office helicopter drones. If you might
like to join us, send us an email to introduce yourself to jobs at myenergy
dot com

------
ridejoy
We're looking for designers and engineers!

Ridejoy is a community marketplace for rides (YC S11)

We love well-designed experiences, we have a rapidly growing community that
loves us back (and loves telling us so), and we're building a marketplace for
everyone who's ever needed to get somewhere.

<http://www.ridejoy.com/jobs/>

We've all been employees at early-stage, venture-backed startups. We know what
it's like, so we're generous with the benefits and your equity. (Plus full
salaries, of course.) We're well-funded by top-tier investors, and we do
things like all-you-can-eat free food, and free tickets and transportation to
Burning Man.

We have a tight-knit team and we're looking for people who we can develop a
deep mutual trust with. This is not code for "the same as us"; we want to
build a team that's more diverse than your typical startup. We understand that
a great company and a great culture depends on far more than technical
aptitude.

Details: Located in SF. We will happily pay for and help with relocation for
the right candidate.

For designers: As the lead designer, you'll be working closely with two
engineers who care deeply about the user experience of our product, and want
to let you focus on what you do best.

The product is very early, so you'd be shaping it from the ground floor; we
want someone to help us build a design culture from the very beginning. Like
everyone else we work with, we want you to teach, and to be teachable.

For engineers: Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Coffeescript, Sass,
and jQuery, and we're looking to expand into iOS and Android. It's not
mandatory to know these coming in; passionate generalists who can learn
quickly work too.

PSA: Refer someone we hire, and get a thousand bucks of collaborative
consumption credit! You can pick from among Airbnb, Taskrabbit, Grubwithus,
Getaround, RelayRides, Tutorspree, Skillshare, and Vayable. Link:
<http://www.ridejoy.com/jobs/>

------
BenS
Pinterest is hiring engineers and product designers in Palo Alto, CA.
(<http://pinterest.com/about/careers/>)

We are a very small team with a lot of interesting and creative challenges
ahead of us! Pinterest already does billions of pageviews, has terabytes of
interesting data to analyze, and is growing at 50% each month.

There are fascinating problems ahead of us, including search and
recommendation algorithms, a developer api, internationalization, and a
monetization platform will make using Pinterest better, not worse.

We care about creating a great place for people to do their very best work. We
look for folks who are creative, humble, talented, and hard-working.

~~~
tanay46
Will you'll be hiring interns for this summer?

------
transmit101
London:

At Mixlr, [<http://mixlr.com>], we’re currently looking to meet developers.

Mixlr is a platform for broadcasting and listening to live audio. We launched
less than a year ago, and have a large and fast-growing user base including
some of the world’s top DJs and radio stations.

We also have an interesting and scaleable backend architecture which involves
not only Ruby but lashings of Java, C and C++, with heavy usage of Redis and
MongoDB.

We practice test-driven development, use Puppet to automate our server
configuration and live by the mantra of rapid deployment: join us, and you can
expect to see your code being put through its paces by thousands of users -
within hours (or quite possibly, minutes).

We would love to meet developers with:

\- deep web development knowledge - most likely involving Ruby on Rails.

\- a strongly test-driven approach to coding.

\- a love for learning new skills and technologies, and the enthusiasm to
break out of Ruby and try their hand at unfamiliar languages and frameworks.

\- a driving passion not just for coding, but for audio, music and startups as
well.

For the right person(s), we are able to offer:

\- A competitive, full-time salary - negotiable dependant on experience.

\- Meaningful stock options.

\- Offices a stone’s throw from Old Street tube.

\- The opportunity to take a leading, hands-on role in building an exciting
and ambitious music company.

If the above interests you, then we’d love to talk. Contact me: rob <somehow>
mixlr.com.

Sorry, but we're not hiring remotely at this time.

------
pbiggar
San Francisco (REMOTE, H1B, INTERN welcome):

Circle (<http://circleci.com> \- full-service, hosted, continuous
integration): Designers and Engineers

We're hiring our first employee(s)! You should love making code better, and
optimizing developers' workflow: our mission is to make millions of developers
lives better.

Circle does hosted, full-service, continuous integration. Users give us their
code and we do as much magic as possible to make their code better: less
buggy, faster, less risky.

Engineers: there's a broad range of really exciting work to be done for great
engineers: static analysis, file systems, databases, and working with a broad
range of languages, platforms and environments. You must be smart and get shit
done!

Designers: If you love UX, data visualization, streamlined workflows, this is
the job for you. We have tons of data available, and need to present it such
that developers can get out of the app and back to their jobs sooner. We're
hugely developer focused, so to ability implement your vision is essential, at
least on the front-end.

We're a young and exciting company. We have real customers, we're growing
fast, and our users are really passionate about the product. We pay well, have
great perks, and are based in SFs coolest office building
([http://ongig.com/blog/career-development/the-best-san-
franci...](http://ongig.com/blog/career-development/the-best-san-francisco-
startup-offices-for-2011)). A big plus if you love table tennis.

Email paul@circleci.com and we'll chat.

------
x5315
Twitter. San Francisco and a few other places.

According to many people I work with, Twitter is the best place they've ever
worked. The perks are great, the challenges exceptional, and the culture
inspiring.

Join The Flock - <http://twitter.com/jobs>

~~~
newyear2012
Does Twitter have a workable business model yet? If it does, I've not seen it.

~~~
x5315
Yes, we have for over a year now. I work on the Revenue team, and i can tell
you that it's going great.

Maybe you should follow more tech news. This might have more details:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/exclusive-interview-
twitter-c...](http://www.businessinsider.com/exclusive-interview-twitter-
chief-revenue-officer-adam-bain-2011-11)

------
ivanzhao
Inkling, San Francisco, CA

Inkling is a publishing startup. We are a new medium, the future of books and
publishing (currently with a focus in textbooks on iPad); our platform is so
good that completely leaves ebooks in dust, and even most major publishing
houses are invested in us.

We are pretty much hiring in ANY POSITION - from the
JavaScript/Python/Scala/iOS to UI/UX design to marketing to product management
to interns. We are Sequoia-backed and just recently secured another round of
$17 million funding.

The team is lean and flat. Located in the downtown SF, TV-celebrity chef in
house, best gym in town, plus generous salary and options.

<http://www.inkling.com/jobs/openings/>

Contact me if you are interested (annemarie@inkling.com)

------
josscrowcroft
For what it's worth (and as far as I'm aware), H1B visas are now capped (i.e.
full) until October 1st, 2012 - applications are accepted from April 1st - so
there may not be much sense in companies including the keyword "H1B" as
requested, unless they're looking to fill a roll later in the year..

~~~
latch
Except H1B is used as a generic term to indicate willingness to sponsor visa
applications, including types other than H1B visas (such a TN1 for Mexican and
Canadians), so please, keep including it.

~~~
blinkingled
That and existing H1B transfers from one employer to another are not affected
by the cap.

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston (US).

We're a 100-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development.

We use Java, Scala, and some Groovy; we always write tests first and pair on
most coding tasks. Developers have Linux workstations with at least two
monitors. We have weekly lightning talks that cover finance and technical
topics.

Some of you may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London.
See <http://devblog.timgroup.com> and <http://www.timgroup.com/careers> for
more about us.

Note we recently changed our name from youDevise to TIMGroup but we're still
the same folks!

------
brandnewlow
SF/Bay Area, Chicago

NowSpots is a venture-backed startup (we've raised an ample seed round) that's
taking the pain out of customer acquisition by making it easy for small brands
to create really awesome ad campaigns that do more than just look pretty.
We're looking for clever devs who understand that the hardest part of building
a business is defeating apathy, getting noticed, and connecting with people
looking for your product or service. If you have any sort of subversive,
counter-establishmentarian impulses, we'd like to talk to you. :)

Ping me at brad@nowspots.com if you want to chat. We're a small team of just a
few folks but count several fortune 500 companies as customers. Come hack with
us.

~~~
tptacek
Brad is one of my favorite people. I have more than once ( _briefly!_ ) found
myself wishing I hadn't started my current (successful) company so I could go
work with him. The guy is "hustle" personified.

If you're looking, ping Brad.

------
jeffh
Vancouver, BC, Canada

ActiveState Software (<http://www.activestate.com/>)

Multiple FULLTIME positions open. REMOTE possible for the right candidate.

We are looking to grow our sales and development team on our Stackato private
PaaS product.

Rather than repeat the listings, just check them out here:
<http://www.activestate.com/company/careers>

    
    
       * Cloud Software Engineer
       * DevOps Engineer
       * Technical Support Engineer
       * Senior Product Manager
       * Sales Engineer
       * Account Executive
    

ActiveState is the world leader in development, management, distribution, and
cloud solutions for dynamic language applications. The company’s products and
services for Perl, Python, Tcl and other web languages are used by over 2
million developers and 97% of the Fortune 1000 to build and run applications
from mission-critical to open source projects.

------
dabent
Santa Monica, CA (Los Angeles area)

TRUECar.com - TrueCar shows consumers how much people actually paid for a
particular new car in their area, then guides them to dealers we've certified.
When someone buys from a dealer we've sent them to, we get paid. We already
have solid revenues, are well funded and and are growing rapidly. We need lots
of technical talent to help us grow.

* JAVA - We are looking for several talented Java developers and architects to design and build the technology used to power our production websites, APIs, widgets, and internal tools. This is a chance for you to join a growing company and build something that's going to scale to support millions of users/visitors and provide them with all kinds of data.

* Front End - HTML, CSS, JavaScript, etc. Help build out our main site and our partner sites.

* Senior .NET Developer - You should have extensive experience building .Net applications using C#. Our user interfaces are web-based, so ASP.NET MVC, JQuery, and CSS are important. We use SQL Server heavily, so you should read, write and debug enterprise-grade SQL. Strength in developing applications using ASP.NET MVC and modern JavaScript frameworks.

* Python/Django - Our main site is in Django, which means we need serious talent to help it scale and expand as we continue to grow. Plus, you'll get to work with me.

* Senior Systems Engineers - Got Linux? Keep our 200+ servers going strong.

* Front End - HTML, CSS, JavaScript, etc. Help build out our main site and our partner sites.

* QA engineers - More software, more bugs. Help us find them.

* We also have some non-technical openings for senior positions in marketing, customer retention, HR, finance and accounting. Email me for details.

My story - moved from Atlanta all the way out to Santa Monica after stopping
by the TrueCar booth at PyCon 2011. I started here three month ago and love
it. I'm working with a great team that knows how to develop software and for
management who seems to "get it" with regards to software developers.

The Python team in an open workspace that has a view of the ocean
(<http://picplz.com/user/dabent/pic/tpc4v/>), and all the Santa Monica offices
are blocks from the beach. They have great benefits, including company equity,
100% paid family medical, dental, vision, and a healthy 401k. They also offer
gym membership reimbursement ($50 a month), 12 holidays, career training, 3
weeks PTO and have a kitchen stocked with fruit, snacks and such. I've
honestly never had a job this good. If you're interested, send me your resume.
My email is in my profile.

------
pretzel
London (Soho) - Full Time

At Qubit - <http://www.qubitproducts.com/> \- we're helping some of the
biggest companies in UK understand their data and providing them with
actionable intelligence. Founded by 4 ex-Googlers 2 years ago, we're looking
for top Front-end/Back-end/Test/Infrastructure/AI/Statistical engineers to
help build our core infrastructure to find deeper insights into our huge data
sets faster.

We mainly use Java, to develop our Hadoop pipeline on AWS, and JavaScript,
both in browser and on our nodejs/redis servers, with a bit of R, Python and
what not in the mix.

2012 is going (to continue) to be an exciting time for our company and we'd
love to have a bunch more people help us grow!

Have a chat with me at will+yc@qubitdigital.com an let me know what you are
looking for to get the ball rolling.

------
diego
LinkedIn, Mountain View, CA. INTERN, H1B welcome.

We're hiring software engineers and data scientists for search, network
(graph) and analytics. Of course there are tons of other openings.

Why LinkedIn is interesting?

\- We have unique data about the world of work. It's an excellent place to
play with Hadoop/MapReduce/Pig/Hive.

\- We have a ton of open-source projects (IndexTank, Voldemort, etc).

\- We are trying to do something good for the world (help people find better
opportunities), and make money in the process.

\- We have great food!

Contact me directly if you want, or check out the link below.

[http://www.linkedin.com/company/linkedin/careers?trk=hb_ft_w...](http://www.linkedin.com/company/linkedin/careers?trk=hb_ft_work)

~~~
radicality
Hey, do you have an email I could contact you at ?

------
itay
A lot of people think Splunk must be a terrible place to work at because they
think it is an "enterprise" company. But the truth is, we have great jobs for
a lot of people. Want to work on awesome visualizations for gigabytes and
terabytes of data daily? We got it. Want to work on building a development
platform for an extremely powerful data analysis tool? We got it. Want to help
make the core server that powers our extremely fast indexing and performance
better? We got it.

Whether it's UI, core systems engineering, dev platform or anything in
between, we likely have something for you. I personally work on the
development platform in the Seattle office, but I'm happy to answer questions
about anything. Feel free to shoot me an email (in my profile), or comment
here.

Some specific areas where we're looking to hire: Frontend engineer - Splunk is
doing some awesome frontend development, so if you're interested in the
intersection of presenting big data in a human-usable manner, this is a great
position. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=okO3VfwQ> Sys Admin: we
recently launched Storm, our Splunk in the Cloud offering. We're looking for a
sysadmin to help us manage that undertaking. This is a product that just
launched, so you could have a big impact here. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK3?jvi=ou6XVfwc> Sr Developer for Hadoop: Splunk is doing more and more
work with Hadoop, and it's a completely new offering for the company and
product. We're looking to add more people to the team who are excited about
the space and want to improve the Hadoop landscape.
<http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=o792VfwX>

Also, check out our new dev portal which we launched recently:
<http://dev.splunk.com>

------
chiamonkey
Software Developer, Rangespan
<[http://www.rangespan.com>](http://www.rangespan.com>); (Paddington Area,
London, UK)

Job Description:

Rangespan is looking for software developers and data scientists to join our
growing team. As an early technical team-member, you’ll have broad and hands-
on responsibility for design and development of new and extraordinarily
scalable systems and web services for retailers and suppliers. Rangespan
believes in quantitative decision making and automation; data science is core
to the business and has influence over all parts of the company.

Software Developers should have:

\- a BS or MS degree in Computer Science or equivalent

\- Fluency with Python

\- Proficiency with Django, MongoDB and MySQL

\- Experience designing and building REST Web Services

\- Bonus points for those with catalogue and machine learning skills

Data Scientists should have:

\- a MS or PhD in computer science, computational linguistics, statistics,
applied math

\- Experience with HDFS, Hadoop, Hive/Pig

\- RDBMS and NoSQL experience (ideally MongoDB and/or HBase)

However, what we're really looking for is someone who fits with the team and
will be productive from early on. Most of these requirements will be
compromised for the right candidate. Go ahead and convince us of your fit.

Founded by ex-Amazon executives and engineers, Rangespan is an ambitious
e-commerce and supply chain software company making it easy for retailers to
offer deep product selection. Rangespan is located in Paddington, London.

Contact Information:

\- Contact: Christian Ricci

\- Email: chris@rangespan.com or jobs@rangespan.com

\- Web: <http://www.rangespan.com/jobs/>

\- No contract or agency offers.

~~~
jteo
Are your positions open to people outside the UK but willing to relocate?

------
epi0Bauqu
DuckDuckGo is hiring (albeit slowly):
<http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216387>

We have an office in Paoli, PA though remote is OK depending on the
relationship. We have people now across the world. We also welcome Philly-area
interns. H1B is also OK.

~~~
rubergly
I suppose friction is part of the point with inbound hiring, but it is rather
frustrating trying to find an email; should I use the DDG "Ask a question"
form, the open@duckduckgo.com email, or are you guys just not interested in
people you haven't already worked with?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
yegg@duckduckgo.com and we are interested!

------
asanwal
New York or Remote (only if living in US/Canada)

Full-time and Intern

H1B

CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com) looking for:

\- Front-end web developer \- Machine learning / NLP engineer

We are using data to assess the health of private companies. We're National
Science Foundation backed and have very large companies paying us real money
today for our data, i.e., we have a real business / business model.

If you're humble, happy and hungry, please reach out to me directly at
asanwal@cbinsights.com or career@cbinsights.com.

Happy new year.

------
dmnd
Mountain View - Khan Academy (full-timers and interns welcome year-round)

Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We
already have millions of students learning every month, and we're growing
quickly.

Our students answer over 2 million math exercise problems per day, all
generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>, <http://ejohn.org/blog/khan-
exercise-rewrite/>), and Sal's videos have been viewed over 99 million times.
We're just getting started feeding this data we're collecting back into the
product to help our users learn more ([http://david-hu.com/2011/11/02/how-
khan-academy-is-using-mac...](http://david-hu.com/2011/11/02/how-khan-academy-
is-using-machine-learning-to-assess-student-mastery.html)). If you're
interested in data, analytics, and education, this is a dream gig.

Plus, it's one of the highest educational impact positions you can imagine.
We're hiring all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, whatever you want
to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/jobs>

~~~
kls
Are you guys doing anything with remote positions. I love what you guys are
doing and would love to be a part of it, but I am bound to Florida. It's a
long story but the tl;dr is my wife and I are my grandparents caretakers, so
picking up roots is not possible.

~~~
robjava
Hi kls where are you in Florida? We're in Miami and we're hiring.

~~~
kls
Rob, I am in the Orlando area, if you guys would consider a semi remote
position I would be interested, I could be onsite for a week a month or so. My
contact info is in my profile. I have property in the keys and plan to
relocate there at some point (after we build) which will be closer.

------
jcn
New York, NY

Indaba Music - <http://www.indabamusic.com/> \- gives musicians reasons and
opportunities to make music. We launched in 2007 and over the past five years
our community has grown to over 650,000 musicians from almost every country on
earth. Our musicians compose, record, and remix music for fun and professional
opportunities. We have created original songs for brands like Red Bull,
Bacardi, and the NFL and have remixed music for Yo-Yo Ma, Linkin Park, Metric,
T-Pain, Peter Gabriel, Snoop Dogg, and dozens of other incredible artists.

We're looking for developers and web designers who are passionate about music
and believe that the music industry is more alive than ever.

    
    
      - We code Ruby
      - We code Javascript
      - We love AWS
      - We <3 New York
    

We believe in test coverage and giving our developers a fair amount of
autonomy. We have a large code base and are happy to experiment with it for a
better experience for our users and our developers.

Email jobs@indabamusic.com or find out more on our jobs page (which is mostly
a re-telling of this post):

<http://www.indabamusic.com/about/jobs>

------
esilverberg2
New York, NY

SCRUFF, one of the largest and fastest-growing gay social networks, is hiring
a senior engineer for its New York office.

SCRUFF is not a traditional software startup - we think there are a few
reasons why working at SCRUFF is a one-of-a-kind experience:

• You will get to make consumer software that lots of people use.

Consumer software is by far one of the most fun businesses to be in. Consumer
software is easy to explain, you can share it immediately with your friends,
and you get to apply both technical and design skills. Business-to-business
software is well and good, but there's a reason why we aren't writing
automated trading platforms for hedge funds :) SCRUFF has been fortunate to
find a market that is both growing quickly and very excited about our product.
When you come on board, the code you write will affect hundreds of thousands
of guys every day.

• Our #1 priority for you is your professional development

Most startups want engineers to start producing shipping code on day one. We
would much rather take the time to allow you to explore our codebase, do deep
dives into the technologies we use, and ultimately write great production code
in weeks or months. We feel mentorship is one of the most critical aspects of
enjoying your job.

We also strive to practice good core software engineering principles, because
we believe in the long-run it will make the code you write better, bring more
benefits to our members, and be most helpful for you in your career. The ideal
candidate should come in with a healthy ego and a positive attitude, be open
to critical feedback, and be eager to develop more in the practice of
professional software development.

• You will touch every piece of code we have.

Our engineering team is small. There are no client-side/server-side functional
divides. You will be responsible for the servers (we have a lot). You will be
responsible for the client (iOS and Android). Your brain will be stretched in
new and confounding ways. But in the process you will build a set of skills
that will form the core of all software innovation of the next 10 years. What
we teach you at SCRUFF about mobile development will be like learning HTML in
1995 or GUI programming in 1985.

• Parties are our business, and now they're yours, too.

No, seriously. Lots of startups will talk about their Friday night beer busts,
but at SCRUFF we take it to a new level. SCRUFF partners with promoters and
events all across the world. As a SCRUFF team member, you will become part of
the SCRUFF brand, and will have opportunities to represent us at events both
locally and across the country.

• New York City.

SCRUFF is based in Manhattan, the most amazing city in the world. Everyone
you've ever met will want to come and visit. Your other friends who work at
banks will complain to you about their schedules while you are busy planning
SCRUFF parties into your workday(night?) Startup networking events will be
blocks away, every day. You'll have access to the most restaurants, the most
culture, and an endless stream of new people to meet. We love New York, and
think you will love it too.

Read more at <http://www.scruffapp.com/join>

------
coffeemug
RethinkDB (www.rethinkdb.com/jobs) - MV, CA.

Hiring C++, algorithms, and systems junkies. We've hacked the kernel,
JavaScript, and everything in between. We love computer science and systems
hacking. We dislike fads and one trick pony programmers who've only learned
one trick.

The software, hardware, and use cases have changed. Databases did not (and
those that did are doing a bad job). Let's do a phenomenal job together!

------
dget
New York, NY

Coursekit - Software Engineer

Coursekit is looking for more engineers to help bring the best possible online
experience to education. If you've ever been forced to use a crappy piece of
software because your teacher (or worse, your school) demanded it, you know
the pain we're trying to solve. We launched our product for university courses
recently, and the reaction has been awesome.
([http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665657/coursekit-aims-to-
overha...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665657/coursekit-aims-to-overhaul-how-
teachers-run-their-classrooms))

We are a small and young team, but we are well-funded and growing. We work
mostly in/with Coffeescript, Python, node.js, Redis, and MySQL. We don't care
whether you have tons of experience with these technologies, but if you're
smart and learn fast, we'd love to talk.

We're also looking for a Front-end Engineer, who would be able to help set a
standard for our HTML/CSS and help us build awesome experiences for students
and teachers.

<http://coursekit.com/jobs>

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

It's widely held that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. We believe that faster sharing of research will lead to an
acceleration in research innovation: faster innovation in medicine, biology,
engineering, economics, and other fields. Faster sharing in biology and
medicine, for example, could lead to cancer being solved 12 months before it
otherwise would have been, which would lead to millions of lives being saved.

Academia.edu has over 850,000 registered users, and over 3 million monthly
unique visitors. Both of these metrics tripled in 2011. Over 2,500 papers are
added to the platform each day, and over 3,500 academics join each day.

We need talented engineers to come and help us accelerate the world's
research. We believe that there is a chance to make a big impact.

We just raised $4.5 million from Spark Capital and True Ventures
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3297812>. Some of our angel investors
include Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu) and Rupert Pennant-Rea (Chairman
of The Economist).

We have a strong engineering culture. We're a 6 person team based in downtown
San Francisco. The site is Rails, and other technologies we use include
PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr, Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>.

The kinds of things you would be working on include:

★ building new features (a conference feature, a discussion feature for
papers)

★ enhancing existing features (News Feed, Profile page, paper upload tools)

★ building back-end infrastructure to scale the site

What we're looking for are:

☀ 2+ years of web development experience

☀ Experience with the full engineering stack

☀ Passion for engineering

All the strategic decisions in the startup are made collaboratively, whether
they are about hiring, new feature development, user growth, user retention,
funding, or revenue. You can participate in those general startup decisions as
much or as little as you want. We have found that our decisions are much
better as a result of everyone contributing to them. If you like having an
impact, you will enjoy the Academia.edu culture. There is more information
here <http://academia.edu/hiring>.

H1B candidates are very welcome. We will take care of the visa process.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard
[at] academia.edu

------
sahil_lmn
Reston, VA (west of Washington, DC) - FULL TIME, INTERN, CONTRACTOR (H1B if
you're already in the US)

Lucidmedia Networks - <http://www.lucidmedia.com>

Internet ad network looking primarily for Java developers (experience with
[My]SQL and front-end web experience would be great too). The Internet
advertising industry is quite complex behind the scenes and somewhat parallels
the structure of the financial markets. We are analogous to a high frequency
trading firm, buying page views to serve ads in real-time on exchanges like
that of Google or Yahoo. Our server software runs on Spring, MySQL, Redis, and
AWS at a glance. We handle about a billion page impressions a day. Big data,
big throughput.

Small yet experienced team, catered lunches _everyday_, your choice of Mac or
PC (dev team is almost all Mac now), good benefits. Our office has superhero
posters all over the walls.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

From HN, we've hired an intern and full-time dev (me). These posts do work!

------
techscruggs
Austin, TX Senior Software Engineer

Use Postgres, Redis, AWS, Ruby 1.9.2 & Rails 3.0 to help college students find
scholarships. AcademicWorks is a profitable startup that values work/life
balance and career development.

Learn more here: <http://www.academicworks.com/rubyist.html>

------
truebosko
Toronto, ON. Full time.

G Adventures is a technology-driven adventure travel company in downtown
Toronto, and we're looking to expand our software engineering team.

Our current stack is Python/Django. We use Macs, deploy to Ubuntu on
Apache/Lighttpd, and love experimenting with technology. For example, we
recently rolled out a dynamic booking process built on Backbone.js and async
data-refreshing with Celery. We love coffee, roti, beer, and foosball. Oh, and
of course adventure travel, for which there are generous perks!

Great location, themed meeting rooms, regular cultural lunches, tons of merch,
technical freedom, and a huge amount of company spirit and staff appreciation.
We have multiple positions open, and are eagerly waiting for passionate
developers to fill our inbox. Send us an email at talentagency@gadventures.com

<http://www.gadventures.com>

------
vnorby
Menlo Park, CA (San Francisco Bay Area) (INTERN, REMOTE, H1B)

Everyme (YC S11) is hiring its first web engineer. Remote is OK for the right
candidate, or if you're nearby commuting a couple times a week is fine. Our
world-class team of five is reinventing the address book. You will be
absolutely critical to the mission that we are on as we build APIs for our
mobile clients alongside our fully JS website and mobile website. We're
ventured funded and launching soon. Competitive salary, equity, benefits, sick
desk/laptop/monitor setup etc. Summer internship candidates can also apply,
folks interested in mobile (iOS/Android/other) or web are fine for
internships. Some keywords for Cmd F-ers: Ruby on Rails, MySQL, MongoB, Redis,
Node.js, Javascript, jQuery, Backbone.js, HTML, CSS, Coffeescript, Mobile.

Email me at vibhu <at> everyme <dot> com and let me know you came from HN!

------
swalberg
Toronto, ON. Full time

Wave Accounting is an online accounting application for small business. We
save business owners countless hours by automating a lot of their accounting
needs. We're also doing payroll (which is my area).

* Front end developer - Our meaning in life is to present a beautiful, easy to use interface, this person will be working on both the accounting and payroll applications to do the necessary front end improvements.

* Python/Django developer - This is for the accounting application. Working on a larger team, you'll be implementing new features and integrations.

* Ruby/Rails developer - This is for the payroll application. Working on a smaller team, we're turning payroll into something that small businesses don't hate.

<http://waveaccounting.com/about-us/jobs/>

------
jeffbarr
The Amazon Web Services team is hiring for over 370 full-time on-site
positions at 15 world-wide locations. We need developers, solution architects,
network engineers, support engineers, account managers, data center
technicians, development managers, and more.

Here is the most recent list:

<http://awsmedia.s3.amazonaws.com/jobs/all_aws_jobs_list.html>

Feel free to contact me for more info or to apply. Search for "contact" and my
first and last names to discover my email.

PS - You might enjoy reading about the code and the system architecture that
were used to create the job list: [http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/12/behind-
the-scenes-of-the-...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/12/behind-the-scenes-
of-the-aws-jobs-page.html)

~~~
rckclmbr
I'm currently interviewing at Amazon for a different department. Do you know
if I can "make a switch" mid-interview, or do I need to start interviewing all
over again?

~~~
rubergly
I'm currently interviewing at Amazon, and I have no clue what department I'm
interviewing for. I've heard hiring decisions are made strictly by the team
that you'd be joining, so is this something I should know before going in for
an on-site?

------
zukhan
Delphix - <http://www.delphix.com>

FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Boston, and Menlo Park.

Delphix is a data virtualization company that does for databases what VMware
did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for similar
success. The product is unique and provides huge value to our users - in our
first year of selling, we have already added 30 large corporate customers,
including many of the Fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, Staples, Qualcomm, etc.).
The engineering team is top notch, which includes inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, Oracle RAC, Sun ZFS file system, and DTrace. We believe
database virtualization is the next frontier for achieving 100x payback in IT,
and Delphix is leading the way.

Delphix engineering sits at the nexus of three core technologies: databases,
operating systems, and the cloud. We've taken the best and brightest across
the industry and built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea
has a voice and can drive unique projects with the backing of a wealth of
knowledge and experience. Whether its developing new abstractions in the
filesystem, designing an architecture to inter-operate with a novel database,
or developing a new cloud paradigm for structured data, there is no lack of
hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

WANTED (intelligent/creative/passionate problem solvers)

Do you want to work with brilliant people in a culture where creativity and
clarity of thinking is encouraged and rewarded? Are you interested in working
on the Data, the next big problem in Data Center? Do you thrive on solving
difficult technical challenges? Do you take pride in writing beautiful code
with a strong attention to detail? Then we are looking for you! Engineers who
strive to master their craft; generalists who want to contribute at all levels
of the application, from the database to the client and all things in-between.
Delphix offers awesome tough technical challenges in the Systems Management,
File Systems, Distributed / Cloud Computing, Clustering, Databases, and
software excellence.

Email jobs@delphix.com for more information and include Hacker News in the
subject line.

------
mkeblx
Madison, WI - (REMOTE possible) Circuit - <http://circuitapp.co>

Circuit is a collaborative webapp for designing and building electronic
projects aimed at the exploding Maker/hobbyist market. We're going to disrupt
hardware with a tool that makes things 10x easier & faster. Launching Q1 2012.

We need a passionate all-around programmer, experienced with creating advanced
frontend interfaces as well as backend systems. Mainly would be doing a large
amount of challenging HTML5, Javascript, and using PHP (Cake) & MySQL on the
backend. Big bonus points if you have graphics programming experience and
hardware background: microcontrollers, designing PCBs, tearing things apart,
and familiarity with the Maker movement.

Interested, questions? jobs@circuitapp.co

------
Aloisius
San Francisco, CA

SeatMe is hiring! We're a cozy 13 person startup in downtown San Francisco.
We're revolutionizing the restaurant industry and we need your help! We're in
search of:

    
    
      * Web developers (we're a Django/jQuery/Backbone shop)
    

How often do you get a chance to work at a tech startup where eating out can
be written off as a tax-refundable business expense? Well not here, because
our CEO would go to jail (and he's never going back to the big house), but we
do work in an awesome intersection of technology and fine dining.

We offer a very competitive salary, benefits, moving costs and equity options
for all full-time employees.

Apply online - <http://www.seatme.com/jobs/>

Questions - jobs@seatme.com

~~~
marcamillion
I don't quite get the joke here. I would think eating out would be a tax-
refundable biz expense for you guys. Is it not?

------
lpolovets
Bay Area or Los Angeles or Shanghai preferred, but remote work is possible for
exceptional candidates (must live in the U.S.). Full-time only. H1B is okay.
We also have several summer internship opportunities.

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider, so that
developers, startups, and big companies can focus on innovation instead of
data acquisition. We believe in openness and transparency rather than
proprietariness and obfuscation.

We have a terrific team that is still fairly small, and an incredible CEO (he
was the co-founder of Applied Semantics, which was sold to Google and became
AdSense). In late 2010, we raised a Series A from Andreessen-Horowitz, and our
customers and partners include Facebook, Newsweek, Loopt, and Blekko. We have
lots of challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack: data
cleaning and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs, etc. If you
love data, Factual is the place to be.

We currently have about half a dozen job openings, from data engineering to
software engineering to system administration. For the software engineering
position, you would ideally know Java, Clojure, and/or Ruby, and you'll get
bonus points for experience with machine learning, NoSQL, algorithms,
infrastructure, and/or Hadoop.

If you're interested in the Bay Area office, it just opened last month, so
you'd have a significant influence on the culture there.

You can email me personally at leo -at- factual.com, or view our job postings
and apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
TimothyFitz
New York, NY - Software Engineer - Fulltime

Canvas (USV Funded) is looking for engineers #3 and #4 to join a small close
team building the rich-media community platform of the future.

The job title says "Software Engineer" but really we're looking for "Software
Entrepreneur" or a "Startup Engineer". Yes, your day job will be writing code.
But that's the only similarity to a big company software job.

You'll be challenged to take big ideas and turn them into concrete testable
hypotheses. Shipping a great feature is important, but positively changing
user behavior is the ultimate success criteria. Built-to-spec takes a backseat
to moves-the-metrics.

More details and how to apply <http://canv.as/jobs>

------
ejames
Austin, TX - BarZ Adventures. Software developer, Rails or iPhone. Android
experience also welcome.

We're a small but profitable business that licenses software for making tour
guides and visitor directories. The company was founded on sales of a
specialized hardware device - still in use in many places, such as the Spy
Museum in Washington, D.C. - but the company has now moved to producing white-
label mobile apps for iOS and Android.

I'm currently running both the iPhone project and the Rails back-end myself,
but it's too much to juggle with the growing business. Looking for someone to
help out on either project, so I can focus on the other.

Contact evan.james@barzadventures.com.

~~~
ashish88
Hi Evan, I am based in Singapore and can help with the iPhone part. I have
developed two iPhone Applications so far.

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/profyle/id474667654?mt=8> (To use, either sign
up or use username:michael and password:123456)

[http://itunes.apple.com/sg/app/singapore-
maps/id388128906?mt...](http://itunes.apple.com/sg/app/singapore-
maps/id388128906?mt=8)

------
lvella
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

We are looking for talented Software Developers.

The medical software industry is experiencing a revolution, and pMDsoft is
looking for a Senior Software Design Engineer who has the talent and drive to
change it forever. You'll have a huge impact on health care in America by
using cutting edge technology to change the way that physicians practice
medicine.

It's like a startup in that you'll wear many hats, have a lot of
responsibility and be part of a small, highly-motivated team. It's not like a
startup in that we make our own business decisions. We have a proven and
profitable product, extremely happy customers and a team of people as talented
as you are. We love what we do. We strive to work like a beautifully
engineered German car: fast, efficient and fun.

As a Senior Software Design Engineer at pMDsoft, you're a technical leader in
training. You've not only demonstrated engineering excellence, you've also
been informally building management skills since you were in school by
balancing multiple high-priority projects simultaneously. Your past
accomplishments suggest that as the company continues to grow, you're ready to
start mentoring others and eventually build and lead a team of developers.

Your programming work will focus on extending our Java/JSP Web application,
with an emphasis on open source technologies like Linux, Apache, Tomcat,
Struts, AJAX/Web Services and MySQL. You'll have opportunities to work on
sophisticated native apps for Android, iPhone, iPad, BlackBerry and possibly
others.

Here is a link to the full job description:

[http://pmdsoft.com/ChargeCapture/about_us/senior_developer.h...](http://pmdsoft.com/ChargeCapture/about_us/senior_developer.html)

Interested candidates please email your resume to: lvella@pmdsoft.com

------
jclemenson
NYC - Lead Developer / Founding Engineer (Ruby) at Centzy
(<http://centzy.com>)

Centzy is a comparison shopping engine for local services
(<http://centzy.com>). What Kayak does for flights and hotels, Centzy does for
the everyday services in your neighborhood like haircuts, dry cleaners, and
oil changes. It's a large, untapped market, and we are funded by great
investors who share our passion: Lightbank (Groupon's original investor), ff
Venture Capital (Klout's original investor) and ER Accelerator.

We are two startup guys (one hacker, one business) and we are looking for
another hacker to join us. As our first hire, we would consider you a late co-
founder (<http://startupboy.com/2011/12/13/why-you-cant-hire/>). We will
compensate you as such (equity + salary) but also expect you to take
significant product ownership and to help lead the development team. We're not
picky about titles, but Lead Developer seems about right. You should be
passionate about building great products and tackling big data and technology
challenges. You should have deep experience in Ruby, Rails and Javascript.
Experience with MongoDB is a plus.

We would prefer that you work with us in our sunny office in the Lower East
Side of NYC. We share a co-working space with other startups so you'll get the
benefit of being part of a larger community of fun and motivated
entrepreneurs.

Please get in touch with your github profile, linkedin profile / resume, and a
short description about an interesting project / product you built.

Feel free to get in touch with me directly and put "Lead Developer (HN)" in
the subject line. jeremy at centzy dot com.

------
danberger
A little late to the party. I blame the hangover I had yesterday :)

Social Tables (<http://www.socialtables.com>), a funded, DC-based startup is
looking for a Senior Developer/VP of Engineering (employee #1, wahoo!).

If you immediately thought that this startup makes databases social, you're
the kind of person we're looking for and you'll fit right in. Please read on
:)

Social Tables is the seating plan platform for events. You know how weddings,
galas and other large events have assigned seating? Well, the biggest PITA in
planning these events is figuring out how to seat guests (it can take weeks).
Our cloud-based software solves that problem.

Since launching in May 2011, we've seated 43k guests at 450 different events.
We're expanding rapidly through big strategic partnerships and aggressive
customer acquisition.

In this role, your responsibilities will be to lead product development of our
next version. We prefer Rails but if PHP is your weapon of choice, that's
cool. You should also be proficient in JavaScript since things will be a
little heavier on the client-side going forward.

You must be a motivated self-starter who is energized by teamwork and loves to
learn new things.

Traction aside, right now is the perfect time to join Social Tables and we
would love to tell you why. In addition to competitive compensation, you will
get serious equity (we agree with Naval in his recent post on this issue -
<http://startupboy.com/2011/12/13/why-you-cant-hire/>).

If this sounds interesting to you, email me: dan [at] socialtables dot [com!]

Thanks for reading and applying!

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME or INTERN in PALO ALTO, CA We're an edtech startup funded by some of
the biggest names in the valley, and we're one of the fastest growing
education companies of all time.

If you're a strong JavaScript hacker who wants to use node.js to change the
world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
      --------------------------
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com

We are looking for:

    
    
      Lead Software Engineer (node.js)
    
      Lead Front-end Developer  
      
      Lead Visual Designer  
      
      Developer internships

------
kevinburke
San Francisco, CA

Twilio is hiring. Want to call/text message your users, or build a product
around phones? Instead of writing horrible interface code to text message or
call users, people use Twilio's REST API to take care of the messages and get
back to doing what they do best - building great web apps.

We are growing like crazy and hiring for lots of positions - see a full list
here <http://www.twilio.com/company/jobs>. Two good ways to get your resume to
the top of the pile: build a Twilio app, and mention this HN post in your
cover letter.

------
maxaf
NYC (Midtown East) - <https://www.novus.com/>

Novus is building the next generation of real-time financial analytics
platforms. We offer difficult challenges, a no-bullshit work environment, and
competitive compensation.

We're looking for bright and motivated engineers to fill multiple roles,
namely: front end, back end, and quantitative developers. You get extra points
if you can combine two (or more!) roles into one.

If making immediate impact on the product & working alongside business users
is your thing, e-mail me! max at novus dot com

~~~
wheaties
Don't forget to mention that our ceo personally thanks you for each and every
feature or enhancement you make to the platform. Everybody in our it group is
a hacker at heart. Oh and when I was asked to come in for an interview you
said "wear whatever, just don't come in dressed like Kiss with face make-up
and shit."

It's the best Damned job I've ever had and I think all of us look forward to
coming to work every day.

------
joshuamerrill
__* TapCanvas, a venture-funded startup, is seeking a Founding Engineer in
Silicon Valley or San Francisco __*

In 2012, TapCanvas will bring mobile apps to everyone. We're creating a brand
new market for mobile apps, and we have a chance to write the rules in this
space.

TapCanvas has some of the best investors in Silicon Valley, including K9
Ventures and 500 Startups. So far, the "team" consists of one serial
entrepreneur, Joshua Merrill (learn more about Josh at <http://josh.io>). This
is a unique, full-time opportunity for a Founding Engineer who wants a fast-
track into the world of startups.

Responsibilities:

\- Work side-by-side with TapCanvas founder—a designer—to implement new
features

\- Solve technical challenges that would baffle lesser programmers

\- Create and improve processes for developing and shipping code

\- Help to recruit and train an awe-inspiring technical team

Requirements:

\- Expert in Rails 3.1 and Backbone.js

\- Familiar with jQuery Mobile framework

\- An insatiable love of all things mobile

Desired:

\- Experience building consumer and/or small business-facing web apps

\- Willingness to wear many hats, and generally perform acts of superhuman
strength—this is a startup, after all

Why you'll love this gig:

\- Take pride in building a product that will touch millions of users

\- Work with smart, capable people who get things done

\- Competitive salary, and generous stock options

If you're ready to have an absolute blast while making your mark on the world,
let's talk.

~~~
aDemoUzer
How can I get answer to the question "What is the new market?"

------
ethank
Los Angeles, CA

LiveNation Labs (division of LiveNation Entertainment).

WHO: We are a brand new division of LiveNation focused on disrupting and
reinventing their consumer products from within. We don't even have desks yet,
just one huge room. Think of us as a startup funded by a Fortune 500 company.

DESCRIPTION:

We are looking for an engineer to work in various capacities on our product
team. Work can and will include application development, systems operations,
application design, support and engineering solutions to difficult problems
when they arise. This position will work across all layers of the application
stack: from sites to servers. While expertise in all areas isn't required, an
eagerness to learn within each is a must.

RESPONSIBILITIES:

Develop and improve new and existing application products and features

Code using primarily Javascript, Ruby, Java, Objective-C and Python

Write well-tested, maintainable code

Collaborate with systems and front-end engineers to support new products

REQUIREMENTS:

BS, MS, or PhD in Computer Science or equivalent work experience

Comfortable working in a fast-paced, iterative environment

Ability to quickly become productive in existing systems

Great debugging and reasoning skills

Attention to detail

PLUSES:

Experience with A/B testing

Ruby on Rails experience

Demonstrated contributions to open-source software

Holistic application experience (ie, made your own web app or mobile app)

A love for everything and anything music and live event related.

------
amduser29
SF, CA - Lead Android Developer

Life360 is

    
    
      - a utility used by millions of families
      - set on making a difference in people's lives
      - working on some very ambitious goals
    

Life360 is not

    
    
      - another photo sharing app
      - a Groupon clone
      - built on the FB platform
    

Life360 offers

    
    
      - interesting and engaging work
      - great pay and awesome equity
      - lots of freedom
    

Life360 would love to tell you more

    
    
      - alex@life360.com
      - http://life360.jobscore.com/list

~~~
goodmitton
I think you can increase your ROI if you spelled out San Francisco.

------
shennyg
Los Angeles, CA - Full Time, Part Time and contract.

Contender.com is a high-growth, early stage company, that provides a fully-
automated, turn-key platform for buyers and sellers to negotiate prices and
purchase event tickets. Read more about why Everything’s Negotiable on our
blog: [http://www.contender.com/blog/contender/welcome-to-
contender...](http://www.contender.com/blog/contender/welcome-to-contender-
tickets/)

    
    
      Job Perks
      * Play a big role on a small team
      * Work closely with founders and executives from some of the largest media companies in America
      * Leave your fingerprint on a huge industry
      * Have stock options in a company that is fixing a broken model
    
      Requirements
      * Experience making web applications that scale
      * Experience with MVC design patterns and frameworks
      * Demonstrated fanatical attention to detail
      * Familiarity with source control systems (Git)
    
      Pluses
      * Appreciation of software development best practices, but knows when it is important to deliver code
      * Experience with git flow, Vagrant, Memcached, Amazon Web Services
      * Comfortable working on the command line
      * SQL optimization chops
    

We are looking for a PHP Developer and also a Frontend Developer. Please use
the following link to apply for either:

[http://contender.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Frontend-
Web-...](http://contender.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Frontend-Web-
Developer.html?source=HN)

------
nelken
Cambridge MA, Outbrain.com is hiring. Outbrain provides content
recommendations on many large-scale Web publishers and blogs. Similarly to
Netflix's recommendations for movies or Amazon's recommendations for products,
we provide recommendations for content (mostly articles, but also image
galleries, videos, and mobile content). We are looking to hire a full-time
motivated and smart hands-on developer to help improve our recommendation
algorithms. Must have good Java skills. Machine learning experience a plus.
Send your resume to jobs@outbrain.com.

------
dons
New York

Haskell and Finance/Software Engineering.

Developing next-gen trading, risk, pricing platforms. Strong comp. sci or math
background and software engineering in functional languages required.

------
triggit
Triggit inc.

San Francisco, CA Full-Time, REMOTE

Want to work with hundreds of terrabytes of real time datas using advanced JVM
Languages like Clojure and Scala – dig into that data with Hadoop & HBase
while playing with cutting edge platforms like MapR?

Triggit, a San Francisco ad:tech start-up is hiring.

Ping us @ engjobs@triggit.com.

If you're obsessed with distributed systems for processing big data and are
intimately familiar with Java and Hadoop your going to have a lot of fun. At
Triggit we pride ourselves on our merit based, ownership culture. You get to
run your projects, not be run.

What You'll Do All Day: • Design and Deploy Triggit’s data tools including A/B
testing, forecasting, etc. • Collaborate with multiple teams to implement
requests into the Hadoop Cluster • Build and Optimize dozens of reports and
create data visualization and storage tools around them • Grow and Scale the
Hadoop Analytics Platform

Additional Openings: \- BackEnd Engineer (C/C++ on Linux) \- Platform Engineer
(Ruby on Rails) \- Sr. Dev Ops

Base pay for engineers starts in the six figures, you get to build your own
battle station, and every engineer gets an office – with a door. The position
is full time and based in our SOMA, San Francisco, CA office. We will pay for
relocation, and telecommute can be considered!

:) Same post as last month for Triggit! Still looking for great engineers.

------
shahed
Chicago, IL (REMOTE AVAILABLE) - Software Engineer - Part Time

Viatask is looking for engineers #2 and #3 to join a small close team building
the new way to outsource your physical errands.

We are looking for someone who not only is a "Software Engineer", but some one
who can also feel comfortable calling themselves a "Softwarepreneur". Taking
issues and solving problems without having to ask questions is something we
accel at Viatask and hope you can as well.

You'll be challenged to take big structured ideas and bring them to life.
Shipping each feature with pride and courage. Also loking into the users
criteria and implementing upon that.

Viatask: <http://crunchbase.com/company/viatask>

Requirements: Rails, JQuery, HTML, CSS, and expert web development knowledge

Press: [http://thenextweb.com/video/2011/09/30/16-year-old-builds-
ta...](http://thenextweb.com/video/2011/09/30/16-year-old-builds-taskrabbit-
competitor-viatask/)

[http://nbcchicago.com/blogs/inc-well/shahed-khan-teen-
entrep...](http://nbcchicago.com/blogs/inc-well/shahed-khan-teen-entrepreneur-
viatask-129982853.html)

<http://socialtimes.com/shahed-kahn_b74848>

Interested or want more info? Email: contact@viatask.com

Thanks, and Happy New Year!

------
daveman692
Menlo Park - Facebook

I manage one of our tools engineering teams focused on making it easy for
employees to quickly find the right information and keeping it up to date. But
there are a number of different tools engineering teams focused on things from
tools engineers use daily to how we can better support users.

Email is on my profile.

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/department.php?dept=enginee...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/department.php?dept=engineering&req=a2KA0000000LjWDMA0)

------
douglasjsellers
Los Angeles (remote/H1B for the right fit) - Ruby on Rails Developers

Tired of just not doing evil and actually want to do GOOD? If so, check out
@good worldwide (www.good.is). GOOD is a small startup in West Hollywood
focused on building tools and relationships for people looking to push the
world forward. We are currently looking for some super talented junior and
senior software engineers to help us build out a a next generation social
entrepreneurial-ship platform. Interested? Email me at doug <at> goodinc.com

------
chrisrb
San Francisco (remote possible)

HotelTonight is just over a year old company now. We have great funding (plus
a solid business model and increasing revenues & growth every month), and a
wide range of interesting projects in mobile (iOS, Android, web/HTML5/JS),
Rails, devops, etc. We are always hiring at this point.

I truly love the company and team we've built. The culture is outstanding, and
one of the best parts is that every developer has a direct impact on product.
We're continuing to innovate in our mobile apps, but also doing some very
intriguing work on the back end.

Our main office is in San Francisco, but remote is possible too - US or Canada
only. No contracting firms or recruiters please.

Our main jobs page: <http://hoteltonight.com/jobs> Ruby/Rails jobs:
<http://www.hoteltonight.com/jobs/rails_developer> Android:
<http://www.hoteltonight.com/jobs/android_developer> iOS:
<http://www.hoteltonight.com/jobs/ios_developer> mobile web (CoffeeScript,
HTML5, etc.): <http://www.hoteltonight.com/jobs/mobile_developer>

~~~
danoc
Are you guys hiring summer interns as well?

------
avar
Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

Booking.com is always on the lookout for good developers, DBA's and sysadmins
on-site in the center of Amsterdam. I'm a developer there and relocated over
there about a year ago and have been very happy with it. We have people from
all over the world relocating to work with us and are very well set up to
handle relocation / visa issues.

It's a rapidly growing company that represents the biggest chunk of the
Priceline group of companies where problems that look relatively mundane on
paper become much more interesting due to the scale and growth levels we're
operating at.

We use Perl for almost everything with a MySQL backend and Git for
development. We get our changes out really fast, it's rare for your code not
to be on our live systems within hours of you pushing it.

We have a relatively flat hierarchy with minimum levels of bureaucracy since
we're very data driven and have a clear goal: helping our customers.
Everything we do is aimed at solving problems for our customers, if it doesn't
help our customers we're not interested in doing it.

You don't have to know Perl in advance to be a developer there. We've hired
people who've done C, Java etc. before.

I'd be happy to answer any questions at avarab@gmail.com and/or forward your
resume. <http://booking.com/jobs> also has some good information.

------
willowgarage
Palo Alto, CA

Suitable Technologies - <http://suitabletech.com>

Suitable Technologies is a startup working to create an innovative new product
for something called "remote presence."

We have funding, competitive compensation, and a fun work environment,
complete with our own chef and break-time games like table tennis. We provide
top-of-the-line development hardware, adjustable desks, and will try to get
your workspace just right.

Our first product, in development now, is similar to video chat on a computer
you can drive around. Unlike videoconferencing, you’re not stuck to a wall or
desk. It becomes your physical presence, anywhere in the world, with the
freedom to move and interact with people as if you were there. Our technology
has already been seen by millions of people, and we think the potential impact
is substantial.

We're looking for great engineers, designers, testers, and more. We need help
in C++, audio and video software and codecs, web frontend and backend, UI/UX
design, electrical, and networking. We think this could be a unique
opportunity for someone with experience in web or mobile to work on something
a little different.

More information is available on our site: <http://suitabletech.com>

Contact: jobs@suitabletech.com

------
runeberendtsen
Senior Developer for SteelSeries, Copenhagen, Denmark:
<http://steelseries.com/joinus/senior-developer>

Need to haves: \- Object Oriented PHP. \- Frameworks (e.g. Symfony 1&2, Zend).
\- MVC pattern experience. \- Agile experience (e.g. Scrum). \- Databases
(MySQL, MSSQL). \- Linux experience (Debian).

Responsibilities \- Develop, but also contribute in conceptualization, to make
great solutions. \- Development of e-commerce and features to improve customer
experiences. \- Development of internal web applications, such as
sophisticated product management software. \- Development of web applications
to support new product features. \- Overall optimization and improvements of
existing systems where considered necessary.

SteelSeries is a leading manufacturer of gaming peripherals, including
headsets, keyboards, mice, software and gaming surfaces. For the past decade,
SteelSeries has been on the forefront of competitive gaming gear thanks to
continued innovation and product development in cooperation with leading
professional gaming teams.

We're a fast moving company experiencing high growth in a global market. Close
to 100 employees spread around the globe in 3 main offices and multiple
satellite locations, creates an interesting and educational multi-cultural
environment.

------
JOnAgain
Los Angeles, CA (H1B Transfer welcome)

ThinkNear - Software Engineer

ThinkNear is building the infrastructure to help usher in the post-PC era. We
help the mobile app ecosystem thrive by enabling developers to make money from
their apps, consumers to enjoy free experiences, and advertisers to reach
relevant consumers in a privacy friendly way.

We are tackling hard and interesting technical challenges, creating massive
opportunity, and having a ton of fun in the process. We’re always looking for
ambitious, driven self-starters who want to be on the leading edge of
developing technology.

We are looking for a top tier software engineer or chronically under-
recognized hacker. Along the top of your resume, you could list 30-odd
acronyms from SQL to XML and back through the JVM a dozen times, but hate the
idea that that’s what companies will evaluate you on. You don’t code, you
craft. Your solutions are as elegant as they are simple. You love getting that
perfect solution that takes only 4 lines of code instead of an ungodly 6. You
have experience building real products in the real world.

Final note: The Software Development Engineer position is for one of the first
few engineers. You’ll be in a position to shape the direction of the code, the
team, the product, and the company. We’re looking for people who are excited
by that.

------
jnelson5
Mountain View CA, Full-Time, Web Application Engineer

Luminate.com is seeking an engineer with a strong background in web
application development and implementation. As a member of the web
applications group you will get to work on our core front end product as well
as help design and implement our next generation products. We are changing the
way people interact with images online and here is your chance to help push
that vision to the next level. Come work at one of the hottest silicon valley
startups along side veteran engineers and architects from Netscape, Tellme,
LiveOps, and Digg and backed by top tier VC's and Google.

Required experience and knowledge:

* Experience in professional software web apps development (start-up environment preferred)

* Open source contributor is a big plus.

* Expert knowledge with HTML, Python (or Ruby), Javascript, JQuery, CSS

* Strong sense of design and end user experience

* Highly creative individual

* Proven experience in development of cross browser compatible web applications

* Excellent communication skills

* Ability to work in a fast paced, collaborative and iterative programming environment

Contact: john@luminate.com -or-
<http://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?j=ogXMVfw>

------
eloisius
Emcien, Atlanta, GA.

We're looking to hire two people to satisfy the following needs: Rails,
sysadmin and C programmer.

We're a pattern analysis company based in Midtown, Atlanta. We've recently
hired a sales team and we've got plenty of work to do.

Our apps are Rails-based, but are anything but typical. We do some
computationally heavy stuff and basically use Rails apps as a presentation
layer. We're usually dealing with huge datasets and need someone that has a
strong sense of what Rails is doing "underneath." ActiveRecord behaves
differently when you're dealing with 60,000+ records at a time.

We need a C programmer to back up our chief scientist. Operations research
experience is a huge plus.

We use several AWS tools including EC2, S3, SNS, and RDS (We also use Heroku
for several apps). We need someone to manage our EC2 environment. This
probably wouldn't amount to a full-time responsibility, but we do need someone
to "own" this aspect of our business. We'd like to have a C programmer + UNIX
admin combo but if you can fill our Rails and sysadmin needs, that works too.

If you're interested, take a whack at our developer test and send us an email.

\- <http://emcien.com/dev-test.html>

\- emcienjobs@emcien.com

------
motti
London, UK

FULLTIME or INTERN

REMOTE or onsite in our London offices, or some hybrid arrangement.

We are CopyCopy (<http://www.copycopy.cc/>) - a startup company creating a
cross-platform productivity tool that will make it simple to transfer
information between phones and desktops.

We use:

• Java (for Android, BackberryOS, GWT and in our homegrown lightweight Java
server)

• C++ (for Win32, Qt, Android NDK and Objective-C++)

• Python (occasionally) to string bits together

• Objective-C (in the future)

• JavaScript (web frontend work and browser extensions)

• Redis

We are young and fast-moving. Our product is in its early stages but moving
fast towards the first release. You will have the opportunity of working on
self-contained projects from spec to release to consumers. Our Git
repositories, code review and Project Management tools are geared towards
remote working and we are open to flexible working conditions. We urgently
need interns (paid), longer term student placements, and especially full-
timers.

We are happy to consider remote workers who are located in timezones +/-3
hours from London but being able to come into North West London often is a big
plus.

Send your CV to jobs@copycopy.cc

------
jonbischke
San Francisco, CA (SF/Mission)

RG Labs is hiring: <http://www.rglabsinc.com/#jobs>

It is our belief that the most important decisions we make are decisions about
people (e.g., who to start a company with, who to hire, who to date/marry...)
We also feel like the Web is in its infancy in terms of helping us to make
better decisions based on data and that this space will explode in coming
years.

We're planning to help with the detonation.

We have a long backlog of customers waiting to use our product when it
launches (in Q1) and a big market in front of us. We're building an
engineering-centric organization and working out of a cool work/live space in
the Mission. Our current stack includes Ruby, Rails, MySQL, Resque, and
elasticsearch, etc. We're also planning to contribute to open source as much
as we can (e.g., <https://github.com/rglabs/teleport>).

We're funded but also really early so it's a unique opportunity to help us set
the tone and to be a major contributor (not to mention, get a sizable option
grant).

To hear more drop me a line directly at jon@rglabsinc.com or contact via our
website. We'd love to share more with you.

------
ramanujam
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA - (Philadelphia)

Full time, No remote.

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting and personalization tools (e.g.
content targeting, segmentation, A/B testing). We are located in Conshohocken,
a Philly suburb and our clients list consists of many big e-retailers. I got
hired via HN a year ago and we do have a good number of engineers in the team
who found Monetate through one of these threads.

We are actively looking for Front End and Backend engineers.

Front end engineers primarily write JS that runs on our customers' sites or
for building features for our client facing product. Backend engineers work on
large data and web performance. We work in Python, but experience with the
language is not a prerequisite. We have many interesting front end, scaling
and big-data problems to solve. Monetate is a fun work place with an awesome
culture and a big list of benefits. If you want to work with interesting
people who are passionate about what they are doing, do check out our jobs
page

<http://jobs.monetate.com>

Feel free to email me if you have any questions. ram <at> monetate <dot> com

------
dbuxton
London, UK

Arachnys, a global intelligence startup focused on emerging markets business
information, is looking for ambitious, multitalented devs.

We gather and analyse multilingual business information worldwide to help
companies manage risk and find opportunities in complex and opaque
environments. We're funded by smart people - including ex-McKinsey and BCG
regional and global heads - and are attacking the global business research
market using great technologies like Hadoop, Lucene, CouchDB and Redis.

We're currently growing our datasets fast and need devs with NLP and big data
analysis skills to help us handle the information explosion.

We work mainly in Python and JavaScript - but candidates with a strong web
background in any language are welcome.

You'll get a good salary, equity and the normal startup flexibility and fun.
More details here: <http://www.arachnys.com/jobs/>

To apply please email founders@arachnys.com to apply introducing yourself and
linking to code samples.

We're not yet ready for remote employees but we can be flexible about face
time if you live outside London and can commute 2-3 days/week.

------
robjava
Miami, Florida, REMOTE

Established Wall Street energy trading firm has moved to beautiful Miami,
Florida and is looking for REMOTE (contract or perm) software developers for
our energy trading and back office support platform. We are revolutionizing
the commodity trading space and are looking for those who think different, and
not only can code but can contribute ideas and concepts to take us there!
We're a Java/MySql/MongoDB/Maven shop, use Mercurial for source control,
current stack runs on Tomcat/Xfire and we are moving to JBoss. We don't mind
where in the world you are as long as you don't mind working in the Eastern
Standard Time (GMT -5). We've been in business for five years now (trading for
14) and are hiring in these areas:

1\. GWT front end developer 2\. Backend Java developer, requires strong Maven
skills. 3\. Hibernate developer 4\. MySql DBA 5\. JSF developer (JBoss Seam is
a plus) 6\. .Net/MongoDB developer, must be able to work with real time data
feeds, crunching and processing big data. Graphing/visualization gurus are
prized!

Contact Robert at careers [at] kemplerenergy [dot] com we'd love to hear from
you!

------
adjohn
San Francisco:

Software Engineers, OpenStack Engineers, Sales Engineers

Midokura - <http://midokura.com/careers.html> is looking to grow our SF team!
We are working on network virtualization technology, and need some more
hardcore infrastructure engineers to help us grow. Now is an awesome time to
join the team.

Any Questions, mail me at adam@midokura.com

------
jeybalachandran
Doximity, San Mateo, CA.

Doximity (<https://www.doximity.com/>) allows physicians within US to connect,
build referral networks and communicate with each other by means of HIPAA-
secure messaging. More details on the product at
<https://www.doximity.com/product>.

Our development team is small, smart, nimble and fun to work with. We are
currently looking for a RoR engineer, iOS engineer and a UX designer.

You can contact me directly (@jeybala) or click on the links below:

RoR: <http://doximity.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/I4u6BD>

iOS: <http://doximity.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/QVGX9k>

UX: <http://doximity.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/iqDQ8d>

Happy New Year folks!

------
yummyfajitas
Pune, India. Full time.

Styloot is a search engine for fashion. Currently it's difficult for women to
find the clothing they want online - it involves browsing many sites, it's
unclear what to type into the search box, etc. We aim to make that process
easy.

Currently we are 5 people on the tech side - myself (CTO), our CEO, a
developer, and two designers, as well as 8 girls on the fashion side.
Culturally we are pretty much a valley or NY startup - I'm a NY startup guy
myself and I wouldn't work anyplace with big company culture.

We are looking for a junior programmer. There are a lot of things to do at
styloot and we don't have time for all of them. We are looking for an entry
level programmer to whom we can hand off the easy tasks. Web scraping is one
of the biggies - we index a lot of sites and each site needs it's own scraper.
Of course, if you can do more than just the easy tasks, that's even better.

If interested, send me an email. Contact info is in my profile. If you have
code on github/bitbucket, you don't need to waste time writing a resume.

------
ianl
Halifax, NS (Canada) - <http://www.goinstant.com>

    
    
      Senior QA Engineer
      Senior Web Developer
      Web Developer
    

<http://goinstant.theresumator.com/apply/>

GoInstant is a venture-backed startup building a unique co-browsing tool that
allows two or more people to surf the web at the same time. It requires no
downloads, plugins or installs. People connect in 3 seconds or less and share
a web experience in real-time.

We’ve raised $1.7M from top tier investors in Silicon Valley, including
Freestyle Capital, Chamath Palihapitiya, Steve Anderson, Reid Hoffman, Yuri
Milner and Ed Sim. They are the people who have helped build Facebook,
Twitter, Playdom, Heroku, Linkedin, GotoMeeting and more.

We’re currently in private beta with some of the world’s largest B2B SaaS
vendors and e-commerce sites, and expanding quickly.

GoInstant is a small, tight knit team building a technically complex and
sophisticated system.

~~~
canadiancreed
Is your company receptive to folks working remotely at all?

------
DanielShir
Nextpeer - Tel-Aviv:

So weird, I just sent out this email today looking for our very first employee
:)

Nextpeer has been growing at an insane rate we're now looking for our first
employee. We're looking for startup-minded people, who want to take on an
influential role in our company.

A little bit about us - we're changing the way people are playing games on
their mobile phones (here's a short article about us
[http://www.insidemobileapps.com/2011/12/06/nextpeer-
multipla...](http://www.insidemobileapps.com/2011/12/06/nextpeer-multiplayer-
games/)). We're funded with offices in Ramat Hahayal. Being our first employee
will be both a privilege and a responsibility.

We're searching for someone smart, creative and independent. Tech skills
should include either mobile (iOS) or backend (PHP+DB+Node.js) knowledge. Most
importantly though, we're looking for a person who is passionate about gaming.

If you're interested you can contact me directly at daniel <at> nextpeer.com

~~~
wyclif
What is the current visa availability situation for Americans or Brits in
Israel?

~~~
DanielShir
Anyone can apply for a B-1 visa to work in Israel. The process is a bit
tedious but nonetheless, possible.

More details here - [http://ktalegal.com/Relocation-to-Israel/Israel-B-1-Work-
Vis...](http://ktalegal.com/Relocation-to-Israel/Israel-B-1-Work-Visa-
Process.html)

------
jwegan
Palo Alto, CA

(H1B welcome)

Shopkick - <http://www.shopkick.com/jobs.html>

Shopkick is a startup looking to use mobile to transform retail shopping.
Macy's, Best Buy, Target, and Proctor and Gamble are just a few of our
partners. We are backed with $20 million in funding from Kleiner Perkins and
Greylock Partners. We're still small, but we are growing fast.

Here is a recent tech crunch article on us:
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/27/shopkick-by-the-
numbers-700...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/27/shopkick-by-the-
numbers-700m-product-views-7m-product-scans-in-the-past-year-2-3m-users/)

A few of the positions we are hiring for:

* Mobile developers (iOS & Android)

* Server side developers

* User experience designer

* Marketing, Customer Service, & more

Go to <http://www.shopkick.com/jobs.html> for more details and to apply
online.

------
BillSaysThis
Zuberance [<http://zuberance.com>] - San Carlos, CA

Software Engineers

We're a Brand Advocacy SaaS service, 30+ employees, shipping product with real
revenue from customers like Intuit, Rubios, General Motors and WebTrends, and
launching a second offering next month. We build the apps as distributed
services with multiple clients (well, one now and more down the line).

The Engineering team has multiple openings covering these programming
languages and tools: Scala/Akka, MongoDB, JavaScript/jQuery, Compass/Sass
(we're using Twtter Bootstrap), and Grails _. Recent grads are welcome to
apply as are more experienced folks.

If you're really strong on monitoring quality on this type of system we
probably want to talk to you too.

Please email me at bill.lazar @ company name dot com if interested and a good
fit.

_ Grails will probably go away in 6-9 months and be replaced by a more pure
JavaScript client.

------
cameldrv
Austin, TX

DocBookMD

DocBookMD is creating a smartphone platform for physicians to communicate in a
fast, secure, HIPAA-compliant way. We are ramping up our activity, and looking
to add to the team. We are growing extremely fast, and we're looking for
candidates that can take responsibility move quickly.

iOS Developer:

You have 1+ years writing apps for the iOS platform, and have a solid
knowledge of the iOS environment, including architectural design, coding,
testing, deployment, and managing releases.

UI/UX Designer:

You love to make beautiful designs for smartphone apps. You know how to design
an app that is easy to learn, quick to use, and great to look at. You know how
to do detailed, pixel-level design, and how to slice up your design for use in
smartphone apps, as well as on the web.

DocBookMD offers a competitive salary, and equity for the right candidates.

Contact kammeyer at docbookmd dot com

------
puppetrecruiter
Puppet Labs in Portland, OR, is hiring for several new positions on our
Technical Operations team: * Support Engineer - Linux/Unix SysAdmin background
preferred * Technical Writer - 3+ years experience required * Technical
Training Manager - 10+ years experience in technical training management role
with experience training IT professionals in Linux/Unix based programs

We are also hiring an Intern for our Release Engineering team for a 16 week
paid assignment.

In addition, we're always looking for strong Professional Services Engineers
and Software Developers as our team continues to grow in 2012. Note: Senior
PSEs can be based out of remote offices anywhere in the US, not just Portland.

For more information on these positions and to apply online, please go to
<http://www.puppetlabs.com/jobs>.

Thanks! Aimee Fahey Talent Acquisition Manager Puppet Labs

------
mmettler
<http://card.io>

San Francisco, CA. Full time. H1B applicants welcome.

card.io is an early stage mobile payments start-up located in SF's Mission
District. We're backed by top-tier investors including Harrison Metal,
SoftTech VC, Manu Kumar, Omar Hamoui, and Alok Bhanot. Company founders were
early employees at AdMob, and are now building software to enable simple, low-
friction transactions on a mobile device.

We're tackling interesting, hard technical problems with immediate real world
application. We maintain a work-life balance and have fun. We have generous
comp, benefits, and vacation.

You should be an amazing engineer, love writing code, love deleting code, and
live in the Bay Area. Interested? Drop Josh (CTO) or Mike (CEO) an email at
jobs@lumberlabs.com, showing us what you've done -- a resume, a letter, an
open source project, etc.

------
klochner
RentMineOnline (San Francisco, based in the Presidio).

We're looking for our 3rd full-time rails developer. We're changing the way
that large apartment communities find and retain residents.

Why you should consider us:

    
    
        - define and take ownership over your projects
        - work at all levels of the tech stack
        - exposure to a profitable company with a small team
        - work with smart people (Duke and Stanford grads)
        

Our current stack is {git, slicehost, nginx, passenger, ree, rails 3,
delayed_job, MySQL}.

We also use some amazon services {s3, rds, sdb} and have a fairly deep
integration with facebook platform and linkedin.

We're in the process of moving from prototype to jquery, and will be doing the
move to ruby 1.9 sometime in the coming year.

contact me - kevin@rentmineonline.com, and include #job somewhere in the
subject.

------
hfzd
Vancouver, BC, Canada

SurfAds is hiring! We're an online advertisement start-up located in
Vancouver, Canada that is looking for developers to help us build up our
infrastructure to support our advertising platform.

Responsibilities will include improving the performance of our adserver by
removing some key bottlenecks, as well as developing monitoring, testing and
administration tools to improve the performance and reliability of our
systems. Our current architecture already handles thousands of transactions
per second, produces 50GB of MySQL data per day, and is based around a stack
of open source technologies beyond the basic LAMP environment.

For more information and to apply, see this post:
<http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/eng/2778431934.html> (and please
mention HN).

------
skyfallsin
Kicksend - Mountain View, CA - H1B welcome

At Kicksend, we're building apps that empower non-technical people to send &
receive photos, videos, and other stuff with the people they know.

It's a directly consumer product with a lot of interesting challenges around
engineering (how to push large files in realtime at scale), design (we're
serious about it), and data-driven, highly measured product design and
development.

We're hiring product engineers on:

\- iOS

\- Android

\- Mac Desktop

\- Windows Desktop

We're also hiring folks to help with:

\- Inbound Marketing

\- QA

We're VC-backed and YC S11. It's a very small team, with most folks wearing
many hats. Relocation provided to the Bay Area if we decide to hire you.

Read more here: <http://blog.kicksend.com/kicksend-is-hiring>

------
beck5
London UK - Sys Admin, .Net, JavaScript.

7Digital, electronic media company, our API powers Samsung Music, Blackberry,
Ubuntu our own website and loads. Now also do ebooks powering services like
Waterstones. Loads of interesting problems including scaling an API to serve
170,000+ requests per hour, processing and serving hundreds of TB's of data
world wide while innovating. You get 10% of your time to innovate with,
regular katas/dojo's. We are established, 7 years old, and profitable, 70+
people based in main old street office, ~45 of which are technical jobs.
Fantastic work mentality, we always work the right way even if it takes a
little longer, i.e. we don't cut corners on quality. Currently looking for
dev's who are experienced with Test Driven development.

<http://about.7digital.net/careers>

------
blo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA). Full time.

Stealth - consumer web and mobile

\--

We recently closed funding (unannounced) from well-known investors. This is an
opportunity to join at the earliest stages and help shape product/culture.

Do you find yourself using Google to navigate websites that you commonly use,
or end up with many browser tabs trying to accomplish some task? We're
innovating along how people interact with online services and designing a new
web-based experience that allows users to accomplish tasks in a more usable,
efficient, and social manner.

In addition to great generalist engineers, we are actively hiring front-end
developers and mobile (iOS/Android) developers.

We work mainly with Javascript (jquery and node.js) and HTML5.

Curious? Contact [my username] at alum.mit.edu. And yes, we have hired from
these threads in the past!

------
JesseAldridge
Austin, TX and Hyderabad, India

Mutual Mobile is hiring all sorts of people: iOS, Android, Python/Django,
Javascript/JQuery/NodeJs, Project Managers, User Experience Design, Business
Dev, and Marketing.

<http://www.mutualmobile.com/company/jobs/>

~~~
jayaram
I am currently in the US, but will be looking for opportunities at Hyderabad,
India. Is it possible to set up the interview in the US for a position in
India ?

~~~
JesseAldridge
I'm not a recruiter, but try applying on this page:
<http://www.mutualmobile.com/company/jobs/india/>

------
200902
Cyrus Innovation - Boston, MA or New York, NY

Cyrus Innovation is an NYC-based Agile development consulting firm. We embrace
the latest Agile practices, technologies (Rails, Java, Scala, node.js, Groovy,
MongoDB, HTML5), open source tools, and strive for continuous process
improvement.

Cyrus is looking for developers who are passionate about coding and
enthusiastic about Agile. We offer a ton of great benefits including true
40-hour work weeks, health, dental, vision, 401 (k), generous vacation and
professional development programs, a casual work environment, and much more.

If you think Cyrus might be a good fit for you, feel free to send me a message
or shoot me an email at mrosenberg@cyrusinnovation.com to set up a time to
talk further.

To learn more about what Cyrus is all about, check out www.cyrusinnovation.com

------
cristinacordova
Palo Alto, CA (1/2 block from the downtown Palo Alto Caltrain station) - FULL-
TIME & INTERNS H1B welcome!

We're looking for Backend, iOS, Web and Android developers to join our
18-person team. Pulse makes the most downloaded news application for iPhone,
iPad, Android and Windows Phone. At Pulse, you will work closely with a tight-
nit team of experienced engineers. Each of us is part engineer, hacker and
product designer. Pulse was originally founded in the Stanford Design School,
and beautiful, user-centric design is at the heart of our product and work. We
recently raised a Series A round of funding led by NEA and Greycroft. Find out
more about us here: <http://www.pulse.me/jobs/> and feel free to send your
resume to me at cristina@pulse.me

------
elboby
Berlin, Germany (english speaking environment)

At Lieferheld.de, we are building the next generation of online food ordering
platform. We are a venture backed startup located in the heart of Berlin, the
tech capital of Europe. We focus now on the German market, where are already
#2 after 1 year, but we are preparing to expand wildly and tackle down new
challenges (i18n, SOA, mobile...).

We are currently looking for:

    
    
      webdesigner (1 fulltime, 1-2 partime/freelance)
    
      javascript developer (1-2 fulltime, jquery/require/jasmine/mobile).
    
      tech QA engineer (1 fulltime, Jenkins/BDD).
    
      backend developer (2-3 fulltime, Python/REST/AMQP).
    
      sysadmin (1 fulltime, nginx/pgsql).
    

Interested? Send your CV to newheroes@lieferheld.de Happy new year!

------
nhangen
St. Petersburg, FL - Paradise Advertising

<http://paradiseadvertising.com> (don't worry, one of your projects will be to
help me build a new rocking website)

On site with possibility of remote days.

We're looking for an entry-level - jr software engineer/front-end dev to help
fill out our interactive department. You'll need to be comfy with HTML/CSS,
working in Photoshop/Fireworks, and willing to dabble in everything from MySQL
to javascript.

This position is unique in that we are not a software company, but work on and
in a lot of software projects. You'll be the 2nd technical hire, and will have
the opportunity to make you mark in the department.

Email nathan@paradiseadv.com

------
whitespi
Comufy (<http://comufy.com>) is looking for talented PHP developers and JavaEE
developers in London. If you have a passion for social media and at least 3
years experience in the industry, please give me a shout at seb -at-
comufy.com

------
anandiyer
San Francisco, CA

We're hiring a Lead Python/Django developer and a Lead iOS Developer at
Hitpost - <http://hitpost.com>

Hitpost is revolutionizing the sports world. We're a fast-growing startup and
we are catering to sports fans by letting them create and participate in
discussions about the teams and players they love.

We love what we do and we love what we are building. Everyone discusses
product and is empowered to build what they think is right for our users, the
fans. A challenging problem is what excites us and we value engineering.

Join us and change the game - learn more about us at <http://hitpost.com>

------
otb
New York, NY

Qwiki

\--

Qwiki is looking for talented front-end and interactive developers to work
with an amazing team on creating a new medium for the 21st century and
building the next generation of publishing tools.

We push the limits of HTML5, CSS3 and JavaScript on the client and have
extensive server-side JavaScript as well. Other tech we use: Rails, backbone,
node, Scala (heavy lifting) and Objective-C, C, and Java for mobile.

We're a small team, we have great benefits, and are passionate about changing
the world every day.

<http://www.qwiki.com/work-here>

Email me directly with questions o <AT> qwiki <DOT> com

------
bittitan
MigrationWiz, Redmond, WA - Software Engineering Intern

International candidates welcome (J-1 visa, 6+ months required).

We're hiring interns for big data projects. Why us? \- We make it possible for
consumers to migrate their mailbox to anywhere. \- We've migrated petabytes of
data from individuals to Fortune 500 companies. \- We're working on
interesting email-related stealth-mode projects. \- We're located in a
shopping mall (cafes, restaurants, shops, buses). \- We love enterprise
software and automating everything. \- We just had our last company meeting in
Las Vegas.

More info: <http://www.migrationwiz.com/Public/Jobs.aspx>.

------
flippyhead
Work from anywhere (or in our swank Seattle offices)!

We're hiring CoffeeScript/JavaScript/Ruby developers and UI designers. We
build social software to dramatically improve how people interact, communicate
and meet at conferences and events. We're profitable, majority owned by the
original founders and growing quickly. We offer full benefits,
maternity/paternity leave, significant equity and competitive salaries. Did I
mention we encourage working remote?

Please have a look: <http://www.pathable.com/careers-at-pathable/>

Please apply here: <http://jobsco.re/vPBk6r>

------
snapvolumes
SnapVolumes is hiring two Windows kernel developers. We are located in
downtown Los Altos, CA (close to VMware headquarters and Palo Alto).

We are a funded early-stage startup (< 5 engineers) with unique technology,
solving lots of interesting and challenging problems in virtualization space,
with lots of room for career growth and plenty of financial upside.

We are happy to talk with anyone with Windows kernel experience (ideally
experience writing mini-filter drivers but it isn't required). We are willing
to hire H1Bs or remote developers, but we'd prefer people to relocate to the
San Francisco Bay Area (we can cover relocation expenses).

Email: jobs@snapvolumes.com

------
podiodev
Copenhagen, Denmark

Podio is looking for an Android developer to join our small team in
Copenhagen. You'll be doubling the size of our awesome mobile team, and
joining one of the best dev shops in Europe.

The challenges are many. You'll need to have a great flair not only for code,
but also great mobile UI, taking full advantage of everything Ice Cream
Sandwich has to offer. Take a look at our existing apps on iOS and Android and
tell us what you think.

If you are interested, apply directly at
<https://company.podio.com/jobs#android> (please mention HN)

------
creativeone
Podium Advertising Ltd. is hiring a web developer in Tel Aviv. We have a
leading Google Adwords optimizing technology that we will be releasing to the
public in 2012. Our technology enables large online stores to bring their
inventory to Google Adwords, automatically updated their ads, create ads
dynamically, and then optimize them automatically towards a CPA goal. Our
technology works much better than Google's optmizer. We need a talented
developer to make help the CTO get the product ready for "Freemium" release.

Please check out our linkedin job listing:
www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2305473

Thanks, Ben

------
jbox
Mobify, Vancouver, Canada.

Director of Engineering

Mobify is a growing, profitable, bootstrapped startup. Our goal is to build a
web where every website delivers and amazing experience on every device. We
serve millions of pageviews for companies like Starbucks, Threadless and Conde
Nast using a combination of client/server side JavaScript.

We're looking for an experienced technical manager with a history of
delivering successful web products.

We have a glee club, yoga classes and an awesome team.

<http://mobify.com/company/jobs/#job-list>

------
suhail
Mixpanel is hiring. We power analytics for huge destinations and process
billions of actions every single month.

We're looking for engineers: <http://mixpanel.com/jobs>

~~~
int3
Will you be hiring interns this summer?

~~~
lightcatcher
I'm just about 100% sure Mixpanel is hiring interns. I interned there last
year and highly recommend you apply.
<http://code.mixpanel.com/2011/11/15/internship-stories/> is a bit of a write
up of the collective experiences of the interns of last summer.

------
masnick
Durham, NC - fulltime (H1B)

Duke University, Center for Health Policy and Inequalities Research

We're a group of public health researchers looking for a junior software
developer to work on the software that runs our research. This is a great
opportunity for a developer with an interest in public health, including an
interest in possibly traveling to international study sites. More information
(and contact info) at <http://bit.ly/chpir-software-developer-job>, or contact
me directly from my profile.

------
objclxt
London:

Mobile Interactive Group [<http://migcan.com>] is looking for iOS and Android
developers to join our growing team. We develop mobile apps for big brands
across the world, and I'd love to talk to you if you've got existing native
app development experience and can demonstrate your work with confidence.

We're not hiring remotely for full-time positions, but have some potential
remote work for freelancers (see 'Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer' for
this month).

E-mail me via nick.shearer//at//migcan.com

------
curt
San Francisco, CA

TinyCo

Mobile gaming startup hiring everything: iOS, C++, Python, Product Managers,
UI/UX, Artists, Game Designers, Data Analysts. See all the positions here:
<http://tinyco.com/jobs.php>

Joined recently as a Technical PM and love it there. The company's growing
fast and they are laser focused on maintaining the awesome culture they've
built. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me: curt at
tinyco dot com. Let them know you heard about the position through the
posting.

------
gnubardt
Brightcove - Cambridge, MA & Seattle, WA <http://brightcove.com/careers>

We're hiring Software Engineers, a Product Designer and a VP of Operations.

We use Java, Python, Rails & MongoDB to build and scale the second largest
source of video traffic on the internet (after Youtube). Even though we're
growing fast it still feels like a smaller company. Individual engineers are
able to make an impact, and do. We hire people who are smart and nice and it
shows!

We're also looking for interns.

------
Casc
NYC - Live Entertainment Technology Industry

Hiring talented front end dev. Medium size company building startup esque
apps, very closely knit dev team (about 6 of us). Informal, laid back yet fast
paced, you can rock jeans to work.

Javascript, jQuery, CSS, HTML, Controller-to-View with a scripting language
(Pref Perl) Some DB (NoSQL) and an aesthetic sense.

We're doing some pretty cool stuff. You'll be working along side some very
cool people entrenched in both the startup and respective technology
communities.

Email (in profile) with interest.

------
jkmcf
Denver, CO: iTriage - Improving the healthcare process and reducing costs.

HIRING: Frontend UI, Android, Rails, and Devops

A lot of major people in the healthcare industry are excited about what we are
doing and where we are going. Being on the inside, you don't interact with
those people so when you hear and read stories, it reinforces our notion that
we are providing a meaningful service. Some of the IOS and Android reviews are
pretty moving.

<http://about.itriagehealth.com/jobs>

------
durin42
Chicago - Google

We're hiring at Google Chicago. It's a great office, and we've got a great
group of engineers. Feel encouraged to email me if you want a resume put into
the system - my email is in my HN profile. You don't have to move to Mountain
View, and you get to play with all the awesome toys we've got and work on
huge-scale problems.

[http://www.google.com/intl/ln/jobs/uslocations/chicago/swe/s...](http://www.google.com/intl/ln/jobs/uslocations/chicago/swe/software-
engineer-chicago/index.html)

------
alz
Creativesloth is hiring iphone/web developers and ux designers

We're a new product-focused startup located in central London, UK. We're
looking for Software Engineers and UX Designers to help build and launch a
portfolio of innovative mobile and web applications. If you are skilled in
mobile & web development or design, and fancy making some cool tech with some
creative rebels, check our website for more details on how to apply : >

<http://secretjobs.sloth.co/>

------
eekfuh
Platfora is hiring JavaScript engineers to Distributed system engineers. They
are in San Mateo, California and closed their series A with Andreessen
Horowitz leading.

They offer solid benefits with competitive pay and have some of the smartest
people I've met on their team.

Also they need serious JS engineers, people that know the ins and out of the
language and can build entire applications out of JS.

<http://www.platfora.com/jobs/>

(This is a friend's company)

------
navneetdalal
Flutter - <http://flutter.io/#jobs>

Palo Alto, CA Full-time, H1B

C++, Python, JavaScript Computer Vision, Machine Learning

~~~
mehuln
Machine Learning Researchers/Hackers Computer Vision Researchers/Hackers
Python/Django Hackers Java Script Hackers C++ Hackers

Flutter is enabling Kinect like gesture interaction over webcam. Checkout our
video.

------
gambeht
REMOTE (San Francisco)

PlayCoMo - <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pet-fair/id429367771?mt=8>

We're a fast growing mobile gaming company looking for talented people to join
our team.

Backend Engineer

C++ Game Engineer

Data Analyst/Scientist

Server Engineer

UI Engineer (C++)

User Acquisition Analyst

Interns (all positions)

To apply, email: jobs [at] playcomo [dot] com

------
chrisgoodrich
Central Desktop is hiring for its product team. We are looking for a Vertical
Product Manager, Sr. Manager of User Experience and a UI Designer.

Location is Orange County, CA.

We're an awesome group of people working on B2B SaaS software. We're growing
rapidly and solving big enterprise software problems.

You can find more information on our jobs site here:
<http://jobs.centraldesktop.com>

------
binhtran
San Francisco (H1B, INTERN welcome): Klout is in growth mode for most of 2012
and is currently at 30 engineers. We are looking for research, backend,
frontend, QA and generalist engineers. Our requirements for various positions:
machine learning, java, hadoop / hbase, scala, and node.js. We have a goal of
becoming one of the Best Places to Work in 2012.

Jobs here: <http://klout.com/corp/careers>

------
vtrac
Austin, TX - DevOps / Systems Engineer - Python, AWS

Bazaarvoice started in Austin a few years ago and is now one of the most
trafficked platforms on the internet. We're in need of good hackers to help us
grow and automate our world-wide infrastructure. The full job description is
here:

<https://careers-bazaarvoice.icims.com/jobs/1429/job>

Ping me if you are interested.

------
nwilkens
REMOTE (or onsite in Monroe MI)

Senior Linux System Administrator @ MNX Solutions

We are a team of Linux experts and are looking to bring on our next team
member. We work for startups, and other companies seeking expertise around
managing their Linux based infrastructure.

If interested, send an email to hr@mnxsolutions.com and introduce yourself!

<http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs>

------
meganelacarte
E la Carte (Palo Alto) - We're revolutionizing the restaurant industry with
touch-screen tablets integrated into POS systems so customers can order, play,
and pay right from their seats without having to wait.

HIRING: \- Front-End Engineer / UI Developer \- Back-end Software Engineers \-
Tools Engineer \- Test/QA Engineer \- Software Engineering Interns \- Graphic
Designer

Check out openings and more details online at www.elacarte.com/jobs

------
chaud
Huntsville, AL - Curse

• .NET Team Manager

• .NET Web Developer

• PHP Web Developer

• Senior System Administrator

<http://www.curse.com/jobs>

Curse is one of the largest gaming-information properties worldwide,
attracting more than 14 million unique visitors a month. Curse's mission is to
provide information and tools to help core gamers succeed in online worlds.

------
axiom
Waterloo (soon to be Toronto), Ontario Top Hat Monocle
(<http://www.tophatmonocle.com>)

Looking for amazing web developers (Python, Django, javascript, NodeJs, CSS,
HTML.)

Also looking for interns (paid of course.) Good pay, meaningful stock options,
and a great work environment.

Apply here: <http://bit.ly/txegcq>

------
paulmok
Toronto, On - SiteScout.com

SiteScout is an internet advertising technology startup connected to all the
major advertising exchanges. We're doing exciting things in the realm of real
time bidding (buying advertising on auction).

We're looking for talented hackers,developers and sysadmins to join our small
team. We're mainly a java + javascript shop.

Please inquire by sending us an email: careers@sitescout.com

------
codepoet
gateProtect, Hamburg, Germany FULLTIME, working permit required, only on-site

<http://gateprotect.com/en-GB/company/jobs.html>

gateProtect is a company providing security solutions focused on unified
threat management (all-in-one firewalls).

Backend Software Engineer: Help us write the control application of a network
security device using Clojure. You are an excellent software developer and
know many different paradigms from object oriented to functional and used your
knowledge to create complex systems in many different languages like C++,
Haskell or a Lisp dialect. Prior knowledge of Clojure is not required if you
know another Lisp dialect. You also know the details of low lewel systems
programming under Linux.

Backend Software Test Engineer: Write automated tests that check if the
production code is working using Python. A strong understanding of network
protocols, related tools and Linux is more important than excellent
programming skills.

Please contact job@gateprotect.de for more details and mention Hacker News.

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo

NY, NY \-----

Backend PHP Engineer

Vimeo is looking for kick-ass server-side engineers. The full JD is here:
<http://vimeo.com/jobs#backend_engineer_php>.

    
    
      Technologies that turn us on-
      PHP5
      MySQL
      Linux (Debian, CentOS)
      Hadoop
      Node.js
      EC2
    

Apply on our site or give me a shout: tyler@vimeo.com

------
lamplighter
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers and designers to help us build mobile
games in HTML5 and push what is possible in a browser.

We are a profitable startup (~25 employees) experiencing massive growth, with
over 100,000 players a day across iPhone, iPad, Android, BlackBerry and
Facebook.

More info at <http://uken.com/jobs>

------
paul167
New York, NY

H1B

Livestream is building the next generation live event coverage and social
network platform here: <http://new.livestream.com/livestreamsessions>

We're looking for people to grow the ny engineering team, we work with node.js
/ redis / scala. Contact me if you're interested: techjobs+yc@livestream.com

------
tomblomfield
GoCardless is a VC-backed London-based startup looking to hire great backend
developers. We're building the next generation of online payment tools, and
are partnered with one of the world's largest banks.

Experience with modern MVC web frameworks and dynamic OO languages is a plus!

More detail here: <https://gocardless.com/jobs>

------
smilliken
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

MixRank (YC S11) is crawling the web and indexing ads. We see everything:
banners, text ads, placements, keywords, split tests, etc.

We're looking for smart engineers to solve big data problems with us.

Job post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3160100>

jobs@mixrank.com

------
JoeAltmaier
Mountain View, CA <https://www.sococo.com/jobs.php>

Sococo is creating a social collaboration tool and ecosystem, currently
targeted at Enterprise installations.

We use a variety of tool chains on a variety of targets (desktops, mobile,
servers) so don't be shy, you probably have skills we need!

------
cmos
Albany, NY Vicarious Visions, an Activision Studio

Come help make the next generation of video games! We have openings for:
Software Engineer, Tools Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Network Software
Engineer

I'm a Software Engineer at Vicarious Visions and can attest it is a great
place to work! My email is in my profile...

------
rachnaspace
Bangalore, India.

Hachi Labs is looking for 2 solid coders. If you have the skills, confidence
and heart to solve some complex database, search and algorithms related
problems - do ping us!

More details about our requirement - <http://jobs.hasgeek.com/view/e607q>

------
JonM
Leeds, UK (no remote) - Pitch Hero Limited

Sports website with 2MM+ UVs/month, looking for frontend and mobile
developers. Competitive salary and possible stock options.

Already profitable, doubled website traffic in the last 12 months.

<http://www.pitchero.com/jobs/>

------
yannickmahe
Alveos Fulltime or Intern in Paris (La Défense), France. We are looking for
experienced or beginner PHP/Symfony developers.

We are a profitable startup developing a SaaS marketing solution for franchise
networks. Small team, growing company.

If you're interested, send me an email. email: yannick.mahe@alveos.fr

~~~
elviejo
Could some one apply speaking only english and spanish?

------
loumf
Easthampton, MA (US)

Developer Support Engineer for Atalasoft/Kofax

We make .NET SDK's for document capture and imaging. Job is to help our
customers use them. Help us determine if customer issues are bugs, report
them, get fixes back to customer.

Not posted yet, so contact me through profile if interested.

------
andrewhubbs
San Francisco, CA

Rally is changing the way fundraising works online.

We are hiring full stack web developers looking to make large individual
contributions to a very small team. We have a RoR stack, practice TDD heavily
and push code daily.

If you want to know more contact me at andrew@rally.org

------
foobar2k
Heyzap (YC09) is growing fast and hiring for multiple roles, including rails
and mobile (iOS/Android) full-time engineers. We are also continuously looking
for great interns.

Like some others have posted, we have had great luck with Hacker News readers
joining our team, come and be a part of it!

------
veszig
Budapest, Hungary: Prezi is looking for smart people in several different
positions. I won't go into detail, generally if you are interested in working
in Budapest, this is a great place to be. For details go to:
<http://jobs.prezi.com/>

------
dougb
Pittsburgh, PA Fulltime, local. MobileFusionInc.com is an 8 person startup
looking for a fulltime developer with experience in developing HTML5 web apps.
We are in the electricity monitoring/management/purchasing business. If you're
interested, email doug at the company name.

------
greedoshotlast
Thank you for these posting they are extremely helpful. When you say you can
not find the right candidate. Please explain (skills, experience, ability to
work under-pressure, ability to answer Google-interview style questions). I'm
curious.

------
sethbannon
US, NYC: <http://jobs.amicushq.com/>

------
mikek
Mountain View, California

Kiwi Crate - <http://www.kiwicrate.com/jobs>

We're looking for a Front-End Developer, a Software Engineer, Marketing,
Operations, and more!

------
c4urself
Changer, Leidschendam, NL/Pune, IN

Interns and Full-time developers welcome.

C# and Python developers (.NET MVC / Django).

<http://www.changer.nl/#6-5-jobs>

------
zds
Codecademy is hiring developers, designers, and developer evangelists to
create the future of education.

More information: <http://codecademy.com/jobs>

------
jkupferman
turntable.fm - New York City

We are a team of nine people who love music and building the best social music
experience anywhere on web. We keep the work environment a lot like our
application, awesome and fun.

We run Python, put our data in Mongo, and run our servers on AWS. We do absurd
things with Javascript.

We're looking for a VP of Technology, iOS Developer, Devop/Sysop, and
generalist developers.

See our jobs page for more information: <http://turntable.fm/jobs>

~~~
tanay46
Are you looking for interns?

------
cellularmitosis
Austin, TX

I work for Phunware, Inc in Austin, and I'd love to have a few more iOS
ninja's in the trenches with me! Send me an email and impress me with your
nerdy excellence. cell@phunware.com

------
dhruvbird
I applied to one company based on the posts below and they were very prompt in
getting back and was eventually offered an internship there, so yeah, they do
take this pretty seriously.

------
jonkelly
Englewood, CO (Denver metro)

This or That Media is hiring experienced software engineers:
<http://thisorthat.com/pt/jobs>

------
createdm
CreateDM, Tunbridge Wells, Kent, UK.

iOS Developer , we have a full job listing on our website at
<http://createdm.com/jobs/>

------
steilpass
Looking for Software Developers in Cologne, Germany. Have a look at
<http://adkla.us> and ping me for any questions.

------
consultutah
Orem, UT - full time on site - looking for 8 debonair .net developers to rock
the distributed app development scene. Email Jeff @ my hn username .com

------
soham
Palo Alto, CA

Box.com - <http://box.com/about-us/careers/open-positions/>

------
jasonwilk
140Fire (YC W2010) is hiring. Looking for junior and senior hackers in Los
Angeles. Ping me: jason@140fire.com

------
tehmasp
Check us out: <http://www.rallydev.com>

\- tehmasp

------
madaxe
Bath, England:

We've got a variety of technical positions (developers, QA, Systems) at our
eCommerce development shop building a cutting edge platform with plenty of
nitty-gritty engineering and high volume sites on a SaaS platform.

Further info, see the site!

<http://www.blubolt.com/jobs>

------
googoobaby
Any more hiring in Seattle?

~~~
flippyhead
Pathable is hiring in Seattle (though working remote is encouraged). Please
see <http://pathable.com/careers-at-pathable/>

